# General > Upcoming Events >  Toby Shoot

## Cowboy06

If you want to run this again, our range is open for hire. $50 per person. Includes a range master and targets up to 2000m.
Get in touch for possible dates. Camping on site available. Sparrowhawknz.

----------


## veitnamcam

Interested

----------


## ROKTOY

Yep, interested

----------


## Mathias

Good suggestion. I'm keen.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

If people are keen and someone organises it (and sponsorship) I will donate a $100 prize to get things going.

----------


## Rushy

> If people are keen and someone organises it (and sponsorship) I will donate a $100 prize to get things going.


Bloody good on ya Tahr. The spirit of the event lives on in the generosity of forum members.

----------


## gadgetman

Count us in.

----------


## Gibo

Yip, will do my best to get there!! 

Its in the SI I presume?

----------


## Matt2308

> Yip, will do my best to get there!! 
> 
> Its in the SI I presume?


Yes, near Albury.

----------


## Sarvo

When would this be ??

----------


## 223nut

> When would this be ??


+1 if over winter and I can get time off work, count me in

----------


## chainsaw

I'd be keen if the dates work out & the red witch lets us travel.

----------


## gonetropo

would love to do it, currently bed ridden *vege poisoning"

----------


## csmiffy

Very interested
Just comes down to dates
And a little bit of money too lol

----------


## jakewire

Yip, keen, November sometime?

----------


## BRADS

haven't missed one yet ill be there 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk

----------


## Mathias

> Yip, keen, November sometime?


Sounds a good time of year. @Cowboy06 Hey Sam, does November time wise work for the station?

----------


## Harryg

I'd be keen. can lend a hand to if needed
Last one we had down in Kurow was early November. That was mainly to let the lambing finish.

----------


## Pengy

Keen. May even remember my bolt this time  :Wink: , but happy to just muck in wherever.
Halfway bed available here for NI shooters if needed

----------


## Sideshow

I’ll donate £100 let me know where to send it. Won’t be coming back to NZ while the forced hotel stay is still in place but can still support this from afar!

----------


## Cowboy06

26,27,28 November. Turn up Friday avo. Shooting Saturday and Sunday. Ultimate hunter course and Easton Range Long Range out to 2km. 
All targetry and range staff, health and safety plan, and range standing orders supplied. 
Camping area on site. Portaloo supplied and track maintenance fees.
BBQ, out door fire, wood and gas supplied. 3 fallow deer for bbq meat supplied. 
Cost $150 all inclusive. 
All you need to do is bring some food, piss, ammo and rifles.
If this works we can set up an event on our website on which to register which will centralise all the details and will be able to bulk email. 
So essentially we will organise the weekend it for you. 
Thanks Sam 
Sparrowhawknz

----------


## Maca49

Well done Sam, great to see this event being organised again in remembrance of a great young man!

----------


## outdoorlad

I’ll be in.

----------


## Mathias

I'm in. Cheers Sam.

Time to scratch up some prizes fellas, to keep within the theme of the event.

----------


## Tahr

> I'm in. Cheers Sam.
> 
> Time to scratch up some prizes fellas, to keep within the theme of the event.


"Sam" (or whoever is arranging prizes), PM me to arrange my prize donation.

----------


## Smiddy

Fuck it why not, count me in

----------


## gadgetman

Excellent, and plenty of time for everyone to practice singing a song for TR Friday.

----------


## chainsaw

Hey Sam, great to see the Toby Shoot back on the calendar. Can you give more details about the ultimate Hunter course

----------


## ebf

Hmm, that is the weekend after Alpine match in Reefton.

I might just need to migrate south for a week or so  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

Anyone told mumsy and Luke?

----------


## Marty Henry

> Hey Sam, great to see the Toby Shoot back on the calendar. Can you give more details about the ultimate Hunter course


Have a look at their Facebook page. 
I did it in January and it was fantastic, unlike my performance

----------


## Cowboy06

@chainsaw, the ultimate hunter course is a 18 target walking course of about 4km with animal targets from hares, Roos, to pigs and deer, made from conveyor belting with a steel gong in the vitals. 


Seems like plenty are keen so Ill book that date in and set up an event. I can organise receipt for the prizes for auctions if you like, PM me if you are donating and I will start keeping tabs. Im not going around drumming up sponsorship though. Nick and I can run an auction on the Saturday night if you wish.
Thanks Sam

----------


## Gibo

someone shot his top off!

----------


## Mathias

> someone shot his top off!


Better get here in Nov Gibo and finish the job off  :Wink:  Bring your score pen to tally up the + GST  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> Better get here in Nov Gibo and finish the job off  Bring your score pen to tally up the + GST


Forming plans now mate  :Wink:  Have some chamois redemption on the cards, maybe a tahr and i think @nickbop is getting set up with a dive af stewart island

The pen will come. So will the trophy. Not a shit show of defending it with my 308 though

----------


## Stump

apologies for my ignorance, Toby shoot, can someone divulge some more information on the previous shoots and who it is in memory of?

----------


## veitnamcam

> apologies for my ignorance, Toby shoot, can someone divulge some more information on the previous shoots and who it is in memory of?


https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....kes-bay-28326/
https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....emorial-32770/

https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....ponsors-35935/

https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....-2018-a-38329/

----------


## Cowboy06

Just the angle of photo gibo.

----------


## Shootm

I’m keen. Will see what the midget is doing @Philipo

----------


## Philipo

Fuck yeah bro, I'm sure we can get a full on NI posse together, I'm real happy to leave the origination to everyone else but would love to have 4-5 trophies up for grabs

----------


## Sideshow

Lol from that last angle I was expecting an udder :XD:  :XD:  :Thumbsup:  or big ball sacks  :Psmiley:

----------


## john worthington

so not sure where to put it but i will make a hunter for the auction just let me know who to send it to so its there on the night.
maybe something with a bit of this in it
cheers john

----------


## Tuckerbox

I’ll donate 10 boxes (200 rounds) of Winchester white box fmj 308win towards the auction. Might fly down which could pose an issue but could always ship from Auckland.

----------


## blair993

And a week before 2 matches at sparrowhawk. Saturday 4th dec PRS match, sunday 5th dec Section22 rimfire match.

----------


## blair993

> Hmm, that is the weekend after Alpine match in Reefton.
> 
> I might just need to migrate south for a week or so


And a week before 2 matches at sparrowhawk. Saturday 4th dec PRS match, sunday 5th dec Section22 rimfire match.

----------


## Philipo

*So what's the go with this, Is it going ahead or has it fizzled ?*


I have been speaking to a fellow forum member who is keen to host the event, would be in the central Hawks Bay, $50 for a place to camp including a woolshed to use / sleep in, Saturday - Breakfast, lunch & dinner provided. Cooking / BBQ's provided for people to use Friday night if you choose to come early. 

*Would be weekend of October 30th* 



Not quite as full on as Sparrowhawk, but has a good range with multiple gongs out to 2k

----------


## Marty Henry

Same place as the big bore shoot which takes place at considerably shorter range?

----------


## Rushy

Bugger!  I am pretty sure that is the weekend of my daughter’s March out at Waiouru.

----------


## 7mmsaum

Easy enough to bring a bunch of paying attendees to the event

----------


## Shootm

I’ll be a starter

----------


## NZ32

I would be keen to come along,central HB is a short trip for me.

----------


## keengunNic

I know a good 5 or 6 people who aren't on here that would be keen

----------


## Marty Henry

Ditto that

----------


## 300wsmPete

I will be keen for central HB  count me in

----------


## Philipo

Cool, Looks like theres plenty of interest for the HB shoot, I'll start up another thread

If the SI one is still on then thats algood, can have one in both Islands, that'd be pretty cool

----------


## Cowboy06

Yep this South Island one is still all go. I’ll get an event set up on our website for people to register. As set up previously all you need to do is bring yourselves gear and food and show up. 
I’ll let you know when it’s up.

----------


## Gibo

Should we have a North vs South sub comp some how?

----------


## BRADS

> Should we have a North vs South sub comp some how?


We took all the trophies down there last time and we brought them all home again

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

This is true

----------


## csmiffy

Luv to go to one
Will only be able to make the South island one if the stars align a bit. No way at all I'd be able to do the north island event

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Luv to go to one
> Will only be able to make the South island one if the stars align a bit. No way at all I'd be able to do the north island event



Is there any way forum members can help ? 

Find someone close to you that’s going to the shoot and share fuel costs with them ?

----------


## Cowboy06

The event is now up on the website. 26th afternoon turn up, 27, 28 November 2021. Go to 
www.sparrowhawk.co.nz 
Go to the up and coming events page RSVP NZ Hunting and Shooting Forum Toby Memorial Shoot.
You will get an email back with Payment. Details. 
$150 includes Range staff and all Targetry on both ranges, Ultimate Hunter Course and the Easton range which as targets from 200-2000m
Some meat for the BBQ, gas and Frirewood. Running water and a Portaloo. Camping on site.

----------


## Smiddy

Ive only shot about 2 deer since the last shoot so we wont be counting on me in the standing 300

----------


## Cowboy06

Entry info is on the Website, www.sparrowhawk.co.nz its under the upcoming events, labeled as the Toby shoot. 
Enter up if your coming.

----------


## Loboone

Hi guys.

Can someone confirm that the Toby shoot at Ongaonga is still going ahead. I have paid the entry but have had no confirmation or details. I have messaged the organizers and no reply.

----------


## BRADS

> Hi guys.
> 
> Can someone confirm that the Toby shoot at Ongaonga is still going ahead. I have paid the entry but have had no confirmation or details. I have messaged the organizers and no reply.


Yeah its all still go 
I haven't received a message from you 
But if you've paid then your in.

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk

----------


## Stump

Signed up for SI Toby shoot!

----------


## Cowboy06

Hi guys, if you want to attend please sign up by the 5th November. If no.s are insufficient we will cancel the organised weekend and just run the ultimate hunter course on the Saturday only. If we change to that signed up paid people will get refunded or the difference from the std day range fee if attending the Saturday event.
Entry details are on the website www.sparrowhawk.co.nz

----------


## Cowboy06

I’ve canceled the event due to lack of interest. We will still be having an open range day on that weekend but no organised Toby shoot event.

----------


## Cowboy06

Range is closed today due to heavy rain, but the ultimate hunters course is open on Sunday from 9 am

----------

